# Breastfeeding Newborn Has a Blister on his top lip



## roses25 (Dec 23, 2005)

My breastfeeding 7 day old newborn has a blister on his top lip. I feel so bad for him. Is this normal in the beginning? What could be the cause? Is there anything I can do about it?

Carolyn


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

is it there all the time, or only after nursing for a while? DD had that, I think it's fairly common, it never seemed to irritate her, and it went away after a while. I think I would sometimes put a bit of lansinoh on it (since I had it anyway) but I didn't really do anything special.


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

My baby had a little blister there for a while too. After a while, it turned into more of a callus that would occasionally peel off and then reappear a few days later. Now he's four months and it has mostly gone away.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akayerich* 
My baby had a little blister there for a while too. After a while, it turned into more of a callus that would occasionally peel off and then reappear a few days later. Now he's four months and it has mostly gone away.

my 10 week old has this as well, doesnt seem to bother her at all


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I remember my daughter having that too - never bothered her either. I totally forgot about it til this thread!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

I think it is pretty normal. DS had one too, but at 5 months it is long gone. Although it can be an indication of an incorrect latch sometimes. Any other problems? Are you sore?


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought they were totally normal. DD had them on and off for the first month... just thought they were called "nursing blisters."


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I thought they were totally normal. DD had them on and off for the first month... just thought they were called "nursing blisters."

Two of my dc's had them as well. I don't think they experienced any pain. It would just appear, stay for a few days and then peel away. Repeat, repeat until it just never came any more.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

My midwife called it a breastfeeding blister! It went away, but I can't at all remember when.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm pretty sure all of my kids have had that at first. Also, not sure when it went away. Never seemed to bother them though.


----------



## tapiocapudding (Feb 7, 2009)

totally normal. I think the cause is overzelous sucking. I don't think it causes them any pain. My DS had one for the longest time.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

All my kids have had those for the first month or two.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

dd stills gets one from time to time (at almost 10 mos). to repeat what pp's said, my mw called them nursing blisters and said not to worry - it was common in bf'ed babes.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

My baby got it too.


----------



## mrsbass (Oct 31, 2007)

Both of my boys had it in the beginning, lasting a while, gone by a couple of months. I was told by ped that it's normal and is sometimes called a "milk pad." It's a kind of callous I think.


----------

